# LED's degrading from exposure to VOC's?



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Rubber backed washers.









1/4" x 5/8" OD Stainless EPDM Washers, (100 pc) Neoprene Backed, Choose Size & Qty, by Bolt Dropper. : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


1/4" x 5/8" OD Stainless EPDM Washers, (100 pc) Neoprene Backed, Choose Size & Qty, by Bolt Dropper. : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Who Knew ???


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I never would’ve thought of this but yeah LED lenses are plastic


----------

